# Electric Shade retrofit instructions (from BMW)



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

for a e46....


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I did this mod in Vicky's E46 coupe 3-4 years ago. Not hard, but it's a lot of small jobs stacked up on top of one another.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

AFAIK, the newer (post mid-2000) cars' electric shade retrofit kit comes with a remote (kinda like a garage door opener) to control it instead of the button illustrated in the instructions.  Another reason why I opted for the manual rear shade.


----------



## captaindrewle (Nov 19, 2002)

It would be nice if there was an electric shade for the _front_ windshield for when my bimmer is sitting in the parking lot on a sunny day.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Anybody have the *Electric Shade retrofit instructions (from BMW preferably)* for an E39???


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

mark_m5 said:


> Anybody have the *Electric Shade retrofit instructions (from BMW preferably)* for an E39???


Should be the same as the E46


----------

